
How a self-taught teenager built an operating system that runs in your browser - hariis
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-a-self-taught-teenager-built-an-operating-system-that-runs-in-your-browser-47da735ac919
======
hariis
Concise description of how it was done [https://www.quora.com/How-did-Aaron-
develop-the-Aaron-OS](https://www.quora.com/How-did-Aaron-develop-the-Aaron-
OS)

